# Gamescom mit 17 Jahren



## Dragon6780 (30. März 2011)

Hi Community, 
ich möchte mit meinen Freunden im Sommer zur Gamescom nach Köln. Habe dazu noch eine Frage: Wie siehts mit Altersbeschränkung aus? Kann man irgendwie mit einer Bestätigung der Eltern in den ab 18 Bereich mit den Spielen die uns allen eigentlich interessieren also den Shootern und so? 
Ich werde am 19. August 17 Jahre alt. Also bin 17 wenn wir dahin wollen. Geht das denn mit ausführlicher Bestätigung der Eltern oderso? Oder gibts andere LEGALE Methoden mit denen man zeigen kann dass die Eltern es erlauben?

Gruß Dragon6780


----------



## i.neT' (30. März 2011)

Hehe Coole sach 19.8.1994 Ich auch^^
Aber auf der Gamescom wird es bestimmt nicht anderst sein wie bei der CeBIT.


----------



## Dragon6780 (30. März 2011)

Das Geburtsdatum ist cool  xD
Also gibt es keine möglichkeit Games ab 18 auf der Gamescom mit Eltern bestätigung/erlaubnis zu sehen?


----------



## zøtac (30. März 2011)

Auf die Cebit kam man am Samstag und Sonntag unter 18 rein, ich denke bei der Gamescom wirds nicht anders sein


----------



## TerrorTomato (30. März 2011)

also wenn du glück hast, und einer der Bänder verteilt gute laune hat, gibt er dir auch ein 18er band. So war es letztes Jahr bei einem kumpel er wurde zwar erst in 2 Wochen 18, aber hat dennoch ein rotes band bekommen^^ Der Eintritt der Gamescom meine ich, ist ab 16.


----------



## Dragon6780 (30. März 2011)

hab mich ma per mail an die gamescom veranstalter gerichtet ... zurück kam, dass der Bereich ab 18 Jahren tabu für minderjährige ist. in den meisten veranstaltungen ab 18 kommt man nicht mal mit begleitung der Eltern rein  also somit auch nicht mit eltern bestätigung ... aber die meinen auch dass ich mich bei der gamescom ma zum USKStand begeben soll un es da mit einer bestätigung probieren solle -.-


----------



## m-o-m-o (30. März 2011)

USK 

Die verlangen von dir in jedem Fall einen Perso oder Reisepass. Und wenn du da noch nicht 18 bist, ist das halt so. Mir haben sie vor 1 1/2 jahren gar kein Band gegeben, als ich meinen Reisepass vergessen habe (hat keine Probleme verursacht, hätte sowieso nur ein 12er Band bekommen  )

Und ohne Band kommst du nirgendwo rein wenn etwas ab 16 oder 18 ist.


----------



## JLuca5 (8. April 2011)

Will da eh nich hin..nextes Jahr ..dann is mir USK egal


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2011)

Die Gemescom ist ab 6. Allerdings erst ab 12 ohne begleitung der Eltern.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. April 2011)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> also wenn du glück hast, und einer der Bänder verteilt gute laune hat, gibt er dir auch ein 18er band. So war es letztes Jahr bei einem kumpel er wurde zwar erst in 2 Wochen 18, aber hat dennoch ein rotes band bekommen^^


 
Da hoffe ich mal, ich habe dieses Jahr Glück!


----------



## refraiser (10. April 2011)

Dragon6780 schrieb:


> Hi Community,
> ich möchte mit meinen Freunden im Sommer zur Gamescom nach Köln. Habe dazu noch eine Frage: Wie siehts mit Altersbeschränkung aus? Kann man irgendwie mit einer Bestätigung der Eltern in den ab 18 Bereich mit den Spielen die uns allen eigentlich interessieren also den Shootern und so?
> Ich werde am 19. August 17 Jahre alt. Also bin 17 wenn wir dahin wollen. Geht das denn mit ausführlicher Bestätigung der Eltern oderso? Oder gibts andere LEGALE Methoden mit denen man zeigen kann dass die Eltern es erlauben?
> 
> Gruß Dragon6780


 


i.neT' schrieb:


> Hehe Coole sach 19.8.1994 Ich auch^^
> Aber auf der Gamescom wird es bestimmt nicht anderst sein wie bei der CeBIT.



WTF! Ich habe auch am 19.08 Geburtstag.

Ich denke mal mit 14 darf man aber nicht in den 16/18er Bereich, oder? Schade, wäre gerne mal hingegangen, aber nur die Strategiespiele ist mir für den Aufwand dann doch etwas zu wenig.


----------



## sfc (10. April 2011)

Ich war letztes Jahr mit einem gleichaltrigen Kumpel da und die haben ihm doch glatt das FSK12-Bändchen umgetan, weil due junge Frau auf seinem Ausweis 1995 statt 85 erkannt hat. Gut, der sieht wirklich ein paar Tage jünger aus aber 15 ist schon eine Beleidigung.


----------



## rayon (16. April 2011)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Cebit kam man am Samstag und Sonntag unter 18 rein, ich denke bei der Gamescom wirds nicht anders sein



Bei der CeBit ist die Kontrolle aber auch total billig! Ich war noch 15, bin aber trotzdem ohne größere Probleme reingekommen. Die hatten da nur jmd. hingestellt, der die unter 16-Jährigen abfangen sollte, und an dem bin ich einfach schnell vorbeigerannt . Bei der IEM haben die nur kontrolliert wenn grad USK 16 Spiele gespielt wurden, d.h. wenn man vorher schon drin war, wars egal! Kam halt nur so ne Durchsage, dass alle die unter 16 sind jetzt rausgehen müssen...  Naja ich denke mal da wirds nicht anders sein, wenn du einmal drin bist interessierts keinen mehr wie alt du bist. Und falls mal eine Kontrolle ist, nehm den Ausweis von einem Volljährigen Freund, das klappt immer!


----------



## prost (17. April 2011)

Ich hab am 18.08. Geburtstag und bin im Moment 14. 
Hätte eigentlich richtig Lust mal zu einer der Messen zu fahren, aber mit USK 12 lohnt sich das ja mal gar nicht 
Das einzige was mich da interessieren würde sind Strategiespiele wie SCII, aber allein dafür so ein Aufwand?
Nervt mich mittlerweile ziemlich krass der ganze USK *******.. meinen die man hat noch nie nen Shooter gesehen oder was


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. April 2011)

USK 16 USK 18 wen interessierts... Man ich werd dieses Jahr 22 und früher konnte ich es auch kaum abwarten 16 bzw 18 zu werden. Jetzt wäre ich gern nochmal so jung außer Auto fahrn und als Bürgermeister zu kanidieren zu können hat sich bei mir nix verändert.

Ich weiß das viele von euch jüngeren den Kopf schütteln mögen, aber genießt eure Zeit. Später steht euh eh nur noch die Arbeit bevor und von dahin bis zur Rente ist es ein weites Stück.

Lg CoXx


----------



## dertobiii (17. April 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> USK 16 USK 18 wen interessierts... Man ich werd dieses Jahr 22 und früher konnte ich es auch kaum abwarten 16 bzw 18 zu werden. Jetzt wäre ich gern nochmal so jung außer Auto fahrn und als Bürgermeister zu kanidieren zu können hat sich bei mir nix verändert.
> 
> Ich weiß das viele von euch jüngeren den Kopf schütteln mögen, aber genießt eure Zeit. Später steht euh eh nur noch die Arbeit bevor und von dahin bis zur Rente ist es ein weites Stück.
> 
> Lg CoXx



Du sagst es


----------



## sfc (18. April 2011)

Und ich dachte, das ginge nur mir so.


----------



## ProNoob (22. April 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> USK 16 USK 18 wen interessierts... Man ich werd dieses Jahr 22 und früher konnte ich es auch kaum abwarten 16 bzw 18 zu werden. Jetzt wäre ich gern nochmal so jung außer Auto fahrn und als Bürgermeister zu kanidieren zu können hat sich bei mir nix verändert.
> 
> Ich weiß das viele von euch jüngeren den Kopf schütteln mögen, aber genießt eure Zeit. Später steht euh eh nur noch die Arbeit bevor und von dahin bis zur Rente ist es ein weites Stück.
> 
> Lg CoXx


 ich merks gerade mit 18 ^^ von 8 bis 5 arbeiten montag bis freitag und dann nur am wochnende für freude da sein können is gewöhnungs bedürftig
am 28.4 hab ich führerschein praktisch hoffe mal das es dann besser hinhaut wenn ich auto fahren darf 

zum topic... es is eig scheiß egal was da draufsteht... es hält sich eh niemand dran...
der hinweis der drauf is auf den games und immer größer und größer wird is nur deswegen drauf damit die gesellschaft beruhigt wird und merken...jaa es wird was für unseren jugendschutz gemacht und alle sind glücklich -.-
total mäisig wie man in bayern sagt... (überflüssig)


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2011)

Also letztes Jahr auf der Gamescom haben die extrem Streng Kontrolliert. War kurz vor 17 B-Day und habe halt nur 16er Band bekommen. Habe versucht zu 18er Titeln zukommen .. no chance. 
(War aber auch kein Interessanter 18er Titel zum Zocken da. CoD:BO wollten viele Zocken. Is mir wayne das Game.)



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> USK 16 USK 18 wen interessierts... Man ich werd dieses Jahr 22 und früher konnte ich es auch kaum abwarten 16 bzw 18 zu werden. Jetzt wäre ich gern nochmal so jung außer Auto fahrn und als Bürgermeister zu kanidieren zu können hat sich bei mir nix verändert.
> 
> Ich weiß das viele von euch jüngeren den Kopf schütteln mögen, aber genießt eure Zeit. Später steht euh eh nur noch die Arbeit bevor und von dahin bis zur Rente ist es ein weites Stück.
> 
> Lg CoXx


 
/sign ... totally /sign!


----------



## Rayman (27. April 2011)

rayon schrieb:


> Und falls mal eine Kontrolle ist, nehm den Ausweis von einem Volljährigen Freund, das klappt immer!


 
das würde ich schön bleiben lassen da das verboten ist wenn die dich dann an die bullen weiterreichen bekommst du und vorallem der von dem du den perso hast richtig probleme


----------



## HolySh!t (27. April 2011)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> also wenn du glück hast, und einer der Bänder verteilt gute laune hat, gibt er dir auch ein 18er band. So war es letztes Jahr bei einem kumpel er wurde zwar erst in 2 Wochen 18, aber hat dennoch ein rotes band bekommen^^


War bei mir und nem Freund genauso, aber nur mit nem 16er Band. Wir waren beide 15, er guckt aufm Ausweis. Hat dann irgendwas geasgt wie "Hasse Glück du wirs ja bald 16, bekomms dann auch schon 16er Band" Wir beide haben im September Geburstag (am 15. er und ich am 19.) Vill hasse ja das selbe Glück


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Gibt sicher ne Kindes-Abgabe-Stätte bei der Gamescom mit laufgitter und ner WII


----------



## watercooled (27. April 2011)

Ohmann You Made My Day...


----------



## wintobi (29. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Gibt sicher ne Kindes-Abgabe-Stätte bei der Gamescom mit laufgitter und ner WII



Kennst dich ja gut aus!!

Leider bin ich in Kroatien!


----------



## avanar (2. Juli 2011)

soweit ich das kenne sind die da hart... man kann 18ner spiele nur mit 18 sehen...


----------



## BootinBull (11. Juli 2011)

kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass man bei der ESL/Intel Extreme Masters hart kontrolliert wird und man kein CSS sehen darf wenn man keine 18 ist


----------



## GTA 3 (16. Juli 2011)

Wenn du kein 18 Bändchen bekommst, solltest du die Security vor Ort zusammenschlagen, vllt kriegst du dannach nen 18er Bändle! 
Ich hab leider keinen bekommen.


----------



## Alex555 (19. Juli 2011)

also an den Ständen haste keine chance, ohne das passende band wirste weggeschickt  
Also am eingang zur messe musste man doch nur durch so schranken laufen, da war doch eh egal wie alt man ist, ich wurde auch nicht kontrolliert ob ich zurecht den ermäßigten preis bekomme oder nicht   So tolles 18er zeug wird auch nicht aufgestellt sein. 
@Leandros: Letztes Jahr gab es einen Crysis 2 Stand mit T Shirts, das haste noch verpasst.


----------

